# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Подскажите пожайлуста ! В 1с Производство+услуги+бухгал терия ред.2.8

## ЕленаММ

После обновления 1с  Производство+услуги+бухгал  терия ред.2.8 при печати заплненой счет-факт. новой формы №1138 1C\MNFCTR\UPDATE\MNFCTR\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF1137.E  RT(155)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (СуммоваяРазница), а не заполненную печатаетИИИИЧто делатьИИ

---------- Post added at 10:03 ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 ----------

опечатка получилась не №1138 а №1137, причем все файлы на месте

----------


## ЕленаММ

Решение нашла - надо в конфигураторе найти ветку Перечисения - типы Счет-фактур и добавить в иденвтификаторе: СуммоваяРазница (без пробела), в коментарии:Суммовая разница (ст. 162 НК РФ), в представлении тоже -Суммовая разница (ст. 162 НК РФ). и Всё работает. Ура!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:18 ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 ----------

:dance::good:

----------

